# Whitetail Hoof



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not a "Pickle Fork" shooter.(I am a little "Gun Shy") after my experiences with "Hand Hits") I do think that they are very cool though.

I did shoot this a couple of times and had one "fork hit" (hoof hit) but no hand hit. I had it tied up with 1745 tubes.

I know that it, might, should, be a surprise, for the XMAS in July participants, but, oh well, it will not be.

The little "PICKLE HOOF" will be my gift.

Bill


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's unique!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well Bill.....it's a very unique piece for sure. Not being a hunter I have to say that at first I was a bit stunned, but I recognize your creativity and skill of the great work. I think this may be a good slingshot for a passionate hunter. Thanks for sharing. Bob.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This sort of slingshot can be found in the Guatemalan slingshot tradition. Here is an example:










Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> This sort of slingshot can be found in the Guatemalan slingshot tradition. Here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have also seen these but have no access to animal feet







, i will say to Bill nice going, this is your best one yet, very nicely done!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a whitetail hobbling on three legs by WTBJR house.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's one he// of a splinter it's got too!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> There's a whitetail hobbling on three legs by WTBJR house.


great ! that means 3 more pfs to make ! 
 not a thing goes to waste on an animal, way to go wtbjr.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

haha, thats brilliant


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

that is a slingshot any "Hill Billy" would be proud to own... great job
Kip


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Man that's awesome!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Charles said:


> This sort of slingshot can be found in the Guatemalan slingshot tradition. Here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your culture helped me, thanks.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

"CREEPY"


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

They look quite weak? I'm guessing them claws are rock hard though...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Truly unique, I love it!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


> "CREEPY"


thinking of john rambo ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> "CREEPY"


thinking of john rambo ?
[/quote]on that note


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

dont chew on thoose nails


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" git er dun "( Larry the Cable Guy)


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks All!

It is a very unique piece for sure.

Hoof material is quite hard. I drilled through the hoof to begin the tying the tabs on with ties,

As I said before, I am not a PFS so there is very little testing. I have shot it a few times and if I were a PFS I would like it very much!

Bill


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hi too gore for me ;-)


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

For me it is a work of art.

Thanks ...... Alf


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You have GOT TO send that one to Darrell!!!!!! I will pm you his address if you want.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Some say "Well Done" and some say "CREEPY".

Thanks for all comments. But, for those that feel that it is CREEPY or GOREY just think of this. I am giving the Deer, that I was "Blessed" with, one final thanks for giving up it's life. I still have the Skin/Hide to use and three other feet.

"I AM NOT A RACK HUNTER" I have looked and looked but have fail to find a recipe for "Antler Stew"

In the next day or so I will begin the last '"Run" of Venison Jerky. The only meat I have left is ground venison. It makes for real good jerky. I am just sad that it is my last batch until Deer Season comes around.

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> You have GOT TO send that one to Darrell!!!!!! I will pm you his address if you want.


Is that your "Brother Darrell" or your other "Brother Darrell"? Sorry could not resist.

Who is Darrell?

Bill


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

That thing freaks me out.
To each his own.

Who is Darrell? He is the reason you are calling that thing a pickle fork!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Darrell is the "D" in DGUI, the member who made famous the "PFS" or Pickle Fork Shooter.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> Some say "Well Done" and some say "CREEPY".
> 
> Thanks for all comments. But, for those that feel that it is CREEPY or GOREY just think of this. I am giving the Deer, that I was "Blessed" with, one final thanks for giving up it's life. I still have the Skin/Hide to use and three other feet.
> 
> ...


I was just kidding with you, Bill. You cap/quote everything. I dig the hoofshot, but I know my dog would dig it just as much! Lol at the antler stew.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Some say "Well Done" and some say "CREEPY".
> 
> Thanks for all comments. But, for those that feel that it is CREEPY or GOREY just think of this. I am giving the Deer, that I was "Blessed" with, one final thanks for giving up it's life. I still have the Skin/Hide to use and three other feet.
> 
> ...


I was just kidding with you, Bill. You cap/quote everything. I dig the hoofshot, but I know my dog would dig it just as much! Lol at the antler stew.
[/quote]

Hey Pop, I did not mean to come off like I was PO at the comments and I in return commented in Fun. Everything that I said was true though.

My Dog would have carried it off by now if he could reach it. He is quite a "Deer Hunter"


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> That thing freaks me out.
> To each his own.
> 
> Who is Darrell? He is the reason you are calling that thing a pickle fork!


i call it a "Pickle Fork" because that is all I knew to call it, Now I know why.

I don't care much for shooting a PFS so I have not researched it's "Birthing"

Thanks Darrell for your inspiration.

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> You have GOT TO send that one to Darrell!!!!!! I will pm you his address if you want.


 Please do!

Bill


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I say you birthed it, you keep it.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been reading about the PFS in a few of Darrell's posts.

I want that say that in NO WAY did I intend to step on any toes by calling this frame a "pickle fork" I did so out of ignorance.

Before I read the PFS info I just thought that a small narrow forked frame was a PFS. "I am wrong"

Darrell I apologize for calling it a "Pickle Fork"

Bill


----------

